# Thông báo > Đóng góp phát triển >  Cần mua khung hoặc mÁY CNC khắc gỗ

## sonnui1a

Tình hình em cần 1 kon CNC khắc gỗ cỡ lớn hoặc thông dụng
Nhưng kinh phí không nhiều nên bác nào có khung full cơ khí cũ hoặc cả máy có thể nhượng lại ko?
giá tầm 30tr đổ lại. ở TP.HCM LH: zalo 01656177597

----------


## khoa.address

> Tình hình em cần 1 kon CNC khắc gỗ cỡ lớn hoặc thông dụng
> Nhưng kinh phí không nhiều nên bác nào có khung full cơ khí cũ hoặc cả máy có thể nhượng lại ko?
> giá tầm 30tr đổ lại. ở TP.HCM LH: zalo 01656177597


Thấy có bác đăng bán cái này, bác xem có phù hợp thì alo thử.

Đính kèm 55920

----------


## Thanhcuongquynhon

> Tình hình em cần 1 kon CNC khắc gỗ cỡ lớn hoặc thông dụng
> Nhưng kinh phí không nhiều nên bác nào có khung full cơ khí cũ hoặc cả máy có thể nhượng lại ko?
> giá tầm 30tr đổ lại. ở TP.HCM LH: zalo 01656177597


Bác cần kích thước ra sao nhỉ? Lớn là lớn cỡ nào?.

----------


## sonnui1a

> Bác cần kích thước ra sao nhỉ? Lớn là lớn cỡ nào?.


1m2x1m7 hoặc lớn hơn

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Với giá bác đưa ra thì hơi khó kiếm với hành trình đó. Riêng bộ điện với con spindle biến tần đã nữa số đó rồi

----------


## sonnui1a

> Với giá bác đưa ra thì hơi khó kiếm với hành trình đó. Riêng bộ điện với con spindle biến tần đã nữa số đó rồi


mình chủ yếu mua khung với lại máy cũ nữa nên giá đó cũng ok

----------


## TLT

Liên hệ Luyến Uyến ngoài bắc thử , bác ấy chuyên làm khung bán đó   ray , vitme gối đỡ đầy đủ về chỉ lắp động cơ thôi

----------

Luyến

----------

